

Counterforce: 5 Reasons to Fight Google [GUEST POST] - bennyluo
http://nextshark.com/counterforce-5-reasons-to-fight-google-guest-post/
Comment on your thoughts below!
======
afhdshufdufdo
I think this would get more traction if you used the subject of the post,
"Counterforce: 5 Reasons to Fight Google", rather than "Counterforce just
wrote a guest post on my site".

~~~
bennyluo
Noted. Thank you sir.

